

Build a website like taskrabbit.com... But better ($100) - gettingreal
http://www.peopleperhour.com/job/build-website-like-taskrabbit-com-476092

======
jcliff
Either a troll, typo, or somebody incredibly naive. I'd be curious to hear
from people with experience though what a realistic budget (both time and
money) for something like this would be.

